#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  [教學]狼之樂園貼圖服務，一次搞懂！！

## fwiflof

別問俺那標題怎了，習慣啦

哈囉大家好>WO//這裡是阿五一隻
狼版有很多同伴喜歡畫圖，真是太棒了~~~
不過我最近有件事情一直覺得很可惜.........
就是啊，看大家美美的圖的時候，都要點擊才能看到原圖的尺寸，而且！
這樣子不能邊看邊回文啊QWQ(除非新開視窗>:3

但是其實，狼版也是可以把圖直接展示開來的啦~不是只有附件上傳一個辦法噢！


↑可以像這樣。
很神奇？才沒有啦，簡單的幾個步驟即可囉：3
那就讓我們爪牽爪的開始吧：3///


首先，我們得知道怎麼去上傳才行吧，那麼請抬起你的頭！！

在LOGO附近，有個"貼圖服務"
請幫我不大意的戳下去，不要太大力不然你的滑鼠可能會爆掉(!?



接下來你會看到以下畫面：



這表示你沒有點錯，成功囉恭喜XD



不過只是進去圖不會自動上傳的，還需要我們去找他！
請幫我戳下"瀏覽"





接下來選擇你的檔案，點"開啟"或直接雙擊，你會看到像這樣的畫面：






在這裡我們停一下下，到現在我們只按了兩個鈕，會不會好奇其他的鈕要幹麻呢XDD

比如說在檔案格子下的選項？

戳下去後就看見這個啦！



該怎麼使用好呢？

第一個是個打勾的選項，如果勾選了，表示你的圖片只有在你貼起時才會出現，如果沒有選，就會在"展覽館"和"隨機圖片"裡突然冒出來，嚇你一跳喔XDDDD(預設當然是沒有勾選囉
第二個需要你來設定，打個比方吧~
我有一張1200*1200的圖，哇，實在是太大了，如果直接貼出來，一定惠把別人的螢幕給撐破的><
這時候如果對細節比較不要求，就可以在這裡設定
我可以高度為600，那上傳後圖就變成600*600囉，方便多了！
只設定寬度為600也是同樣的道理，而且，如果現在圖不是正方形，他也會自己幫你計算喔！超方便的~
如果兩個都設定就會變成你指定的尺寸！(說不定會變形，沒試過:P因為只設定一個很方便嘛

解決了選項，我們來看看，如果我現在想上傳很多圖片怎麼辦呢？

請幫我點下那個小小的⊕ (真的超小我常常不小心去戳到上傳



沒錯，下面就會多出一個格子囉！



用跟上面一樣的方法選好圖片(如果你不想要上傳這張了，可以用旁邊的X把圖刪掉(但是只能刪第二張之後的！第一張如果要修改直接再點一次"瀏覽"選取即可



點擊"上傳"！！！





你就會看到系統跟你賣萌這個畫面





完成之後，這個畫面就跑出來啦~~~加油，你離成功很近了！！



我想我們需要認識一下這些畫面~~=D



這裡會顯示你的圖片，箭頭指的地方就是"描述"(我都不去改所以顯示了檔名XD
如果圖夠大你會看到他衝破白框


第一行的連結，如果貼上去會顯示小圖




就像這樣囉 ↓ (超小所以細節都不見了我不喜歡QWQ





第二行連結的話，會顯示大一點的小圖




效果如下 ↓ (我還是會嫌小啊





第三行連結就會顯示原圖囉！



就像這樣啦~~





到了這裡，有沒有發現，還有第四行咧！！



第四行幹麻的，反正一定不是幫你放大的(結論何來
這個連結，只要貼近網址列按ENTER就會自動訪問，然後.....然後你的圖片就會被刪除，不見了！！
大家應該滿少用到這個的，不過如果這張圖有刪除的必要，這個連結就要留下來喔！不然就算刪除了所有連結，他還是在資料庫裡的........(陰森(等

到這裡大家都會用了吧~~如果有問題可以回覆題出>WOy

最後要提醒一下大家，狼版的上傳還是有限制的哦
像這樣：





嘛.........那有時候圖太大傳不上狼版又不想壓縮，就要借助其它網站了！
關於其他的貼圖網站，因為很多所以阿五只介紹大家一個帖子，大家慢慢看了XD
請戳戳我去看教學囉~




最後，如果你拿到了外連圖的連結例如→ http://i.imgur.com/Cm6Ctgj.png
那你發現這張圖也好大，會衝破格子的話！！
也有辦法可以解決噢！

方法很簡單，平常我們貼圖時使用的代碼是IMG，如果需要縮小，可以再後面加上一個2，變成IMG2
效果如下




真的是差超多的等等啊！！！
所以囉，要好好善用語法啊W""
如果是外連，對於這些縮小顯示的圖，右鍵複製他的圖片地址，一般都可以順利取得原寸的圖>WO
但是要記得上傳時選擇第一、二行則沒辦法這樣做，所以還是強力推薦大家使用第三行的BBcode代碼！

下面附上代碼樣子


```
[IMG]圖片地址[/IMG]
```

(加上2的沒辦法顯示.....大家就嚐試看看吧；(


那麼這次的教學就到這裡結束了，謝謝你的收看，也辛苦你的網路了(圖好多"
(對了，如果有的圖SIZE沒效果，那就是論壇的圖片自動適應螢幕在作祟，他真的有差啦XD

----------

